# The generic furaffinity beta thread, known as the generic "fa is ruined" thread.



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2012)

With the news of the latest fa UI beta and the changes to how the site looks comes the generic "I'm going to <x> website cause the site sux0rz" posts.

To your left will find "the furry fandom is ruined", "I'm going to <x> other website", and "the admins suks and I'd make a better admin" posts from users.  To your right you will find "OP is mocking me, that's totally against the rules.  I didn't read the rules, but you have to ban him cause I'm popufur and you have to do what I say" as well as "why was I banned?  I did nothing wrong besides post pictures of my penis" posts.  Also ladies and gentlemen make sure to wear your raincoats cause the forecast for the thread shows a 95% chance of a inevitable Godwin, a 90% chance of Danth's law and a 100% likelihood of derailment into "well if <y fetish> is banned why isn't <z> banned as well" white knights that have nothing to do with the actual discussion and a complete disregard for the fact fa is ran through donations, is not for profit and does not sell prints to continue operation of the site unlike other websites.

Remember at Furaffinity nuts are part of the package.

For the 2% of serious feedback we are showing a 95% chance in the weekly forecast of your comments being inundated by mainsiters raging at you trying to bury your feedback under a sea of "well you don't irrationally hate the changes to the site so you must be a troll" posts.





Right-o gentlemen as for a serious feedback I really like the majority of the changes.  The thing that urks me though is when browsing artwork or such it's overall layout changes from the user profiles.  I like to keep consistency between pages personally and that I think the site would look phenomenal if all the pages had the same layout as the profile pages.  In my book consistency is one of the most important things when designing something for a site or such.  Not really any other critique other than I think the site would look really damn good with the same layout all throughout it as the profile pages.
Allyons-y!


----------



## thoron (Dec 26, 2012)

I personally prefer the current profile page to the potential new one simply cause, well I'm used to it and each element has a boarder around it so it gives the page structure. Hopefully that bit will be hammered out before the release cause at the moment it just looks like everything is floating on really dark screen.

Edit: Never mind, profile pages look great, its the rest of site, ie: galleries and such that need boxing and structure.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2012)

thoron said:


> I personally prefer the current profile page to the potential new one simply cause, well I'm used to it and each element has a boarder around it so it gives the page structure. Hopefully that bit will be hammered out before the release cause at the moment it just looks like everything is floating on really dark screen.
> 
> Edit: Never mind, profile pages look great, its the rest of site, ie: galleries and such that need boxing and structure.


That's what I think needs work as well.  The profile pages look great, now if the rest of the site has the same sort of structure when it comes out then that'll be good as well.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2012)

I had a very brief glance around the beta, I thought it was nice.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 26, 2012)

It looked pretty okay to me, but there are some things that Thoron mentioned needed some work.

Be prepared for people comparing it to other art sites.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 26, 2012)

I dont care how pretty the store front is, unless the inside is just as good

Edit Addon: And they need to get structure to the Submissions, faves, and the watch area


they all sit on a gray void, and I get enough on of that from an artist who does comics that seem to always be in silent hill.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 26, 2012)

Looking at the front page, the only 2 things I see changed is the color-scheme and the menu bar's location.
Looking at tabs and everything, I see a lot of improvement in the sorting and placement.
Look at the profile page, I'm rather impressed.

I will say this though:
Looks* A HELL OF A LOT *like SheezyArt did when I last used it.

I like the changes overall though, _even if it's only visual._


----------



## Day Coydog (Dec 27, 2012)

At first I had no idea that I was still on FAF, seriously, I had to check that I was still on the site, but I have gotten better adjusted to the new look, it has its pros and cons, con: It makes it just a  tid bit harder to look at stuff because of all the colors in the "What's New" section, but it does look much better.  The thing that I really like is when I go into "My Profile" there is actually stuff there, it gives me a reason to even think about clicking on that button, and I do, cuz I'm just not popufur enough to have things on there with out it. THANK YOU UPDATE!                 "none of this was sarcastic"


----------



## thoron (Dec 27, 2012)

Is anyone else having issues viewing the developers FA? When I log into it I get a horrible mashed up layout from before the navigation bar was placed at top of the screen, the proposed new banner isn't there, in its place is the old fall banner and all the elements of the navigation bar are in a long vertical list, plus it has the light background which isn't supposed to be a part of new UI.

Is anyone else having this?

Also, it won't take my current password and instead it needs the password I had back in August.

Here's what I'm seeing:
Logged Out: https://dl.dropbox.com/sh/eztlq47lvsfz6zu/yN_Vb6uFa4/Developers FA Logged out.jpg
Logged In: https://dl.dropbox.com/sh/eztlq47lvsfz6zu/FiZCKhH3IH/Developers FA Logged in.jpg


----------



## Saellyn (Dec 27, 2012)

@thoron: I think it mashes up like that if you don't use the dark theme. I can't access my control panel to test it though.

Also:WAT?






edit: Now that I think about it there is absolutely no improvement from the last time the beta was up. Surprise!


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 27, 2012)

Something my friend said when they saw the beta

"Sooooo...we had two great examples of possible site designs...and we get this crap. We lost 2 years, so I'm gonna assume the reason we have this design is they didnt want to also do code work"


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 27, 2012)

Wait, we were expecting effort here?


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 27, 2012)

Devious Bane said:


> Wait, we were expecting effort here?


Nope.  I would not be surprised if 'neer had to do the changes himself.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 27, 2012)

Probably the only one who could at this point. Every time anyone else tries to do something we lose yet another half-decent admin.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 27, 2012)

Devious Bane said:


> Probably the only one who could at this point. Every time anyone else tries to do something we lose yet another half-decent admin.


Or they go mia to the point people start wondering if they died or something.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 27, 2012)

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 27, 2012)

Devious Bane said:


> And nothing of value was lost.


Only the search teams that went looking for the mia admins.  They were never heard from again.


----------



## thoron (Dec 27, 2012)

By the looks of it the link to ones profile is still tucked away in the dropdown, I hope to god that in the final release its back in the open. Every other site that I know has profile links out in the open, not tucked away in a drop down.


----------



## 0dalesque (Dec 28, 2012)

The only thing that I've noticed that's a big difference is the change of color?? I have no complaints, just mild confusion.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 29, 2012)

The functions of the site seem relatively the same, just in different locations.
Aside from the obvious color, design, and layout changes, nothing was really improved on.

It's not a /bad/ update but it's strictly a visual one.


----------



## Saellyn (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow. I just saw the new front page and it really makes me wonder if FA is actually trying anymore (pic related).

You guys should just stop what you're doing, save a few hundred bucks, and get the *ENTIRE SITE* (both back and front end) entirely redone by a professional, because this is just beyond silly. You seem to have money to waste on completely frivolous servers, yet you wont spend a few hundred bucks on actually fixing the site itself? Holy fucking shit...

I've jokingly said over the years that someone should create a site that _directly_ rivals FA (Weasyl doesn't count for various reasons and Inkbunny would have been good if it wasn't such a huge pedo-haven). You guys seem intent on pushing people (myself included) into actually doing what I always considered to be something of a joke. That's just sad.





^ This type of thing is a horribad idea. Whoever thought it was a good idea, needs to be slapped.


----------



## Accountability (Jan 4, 2013)

That front page (and the rest of the changes) is state of the art...




...by 2001 standards.

Throw this all out. All of it. Start over. Any designer will tell you this is not an improvement, it's a huge regression. Buttons are random sizes and thrown all over the page. Text floats freely without any sort of container. I'm sorry, but is the front page some sort of joke? POST buttons? Seriously? What the hell. What. The. Hell. 

Laughing and crying at the same time forever.

EDIT: OH GOD WHY IS THE FRONT PAGE INSIDE A TABLE AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## DragonTalon (Jan 4, 2013)

You change the look of a site when you are making a huge visual improvement, or adding new functionality.

Changing a generic web page to another generic web page just angers people who are used to the look.  Waste of effort.

I haven't really seen the new look myself.  When I looked earlier it was broken, menus exploded all over the screen with something terribly wrong with the css.  I'll try the dark layout and see if that fixes it.

Edit:  I set my profile to dark (on both normal and beta) but it still shows up as light on the beta, and a big mess.  Guess I'll have to wait to explore it.

However... I have to say I dislike the new front page.  Why hide all the non-visual art behind buttons?  Ashamed that FA has stories and music?  

Seriously though, as a writer, having written works banished from the front page feels like FA doesn't want writers around anymore.  Broken story thumbnails, horrible grey on grey tiny text... I get a LOT of complaints from readers saying how much they dislike reading on FA due to how eye-bleedingly bad the formatting is.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jan 4, 2013)

*is tired of popufurs always getting their way*


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 5, 2013)

Accountability said:


> OH GOD WHY IS THE FRONT PAGE INSIDE A TABLE AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


Haha, yeah.

I can't tell what's more amusing at this point, our reactions or our exceptions.


----------

